# DS #4831: Again (USA)



## Minox (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6122^^


----------



## redact (Apr 20, 2010)

this is the one by the hotel dusk makers right?

/me acquires


----------



## finalzelda (Apr 20, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> this is the one by the hotel dusk makers right?
> 
> /me acquires



Yeah look in the info.

Im going to download it now


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 20, 2010)

nice its been a while since a good DS game came out


----------



## berlinka (Apr 20, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> nice its been a while since a good DS game came out


you mean it's been a while since A game came out. Jeezass, it seems like nothing is happening in Nintendoland!


----------



## blainy (Apr 20, 2010)

is this in the wild yet?? the usual suspects don't seem to have it...


----------



## kernelPANIC (Apr 20, 2010)

The reviews killed this game, saying that it's not even half decent.
I'll still give it a go, as I just finished Ace Attorney Investigations and I need something to hold me over until Last Window comes out.


----------



## Shinintendo (Apr 20, 2010)

Finally, hopefully it's good.


----------



## deathking (Apr 20, 2010)

sweet breaking the game drought


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 20, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pokemon? Ace Attorney?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2010)

kernelPANIC said:
			
		

> The reviews killed this game, saying that it's not even half decent.
> I'll still give it a go, as I just finished Ace Attorney Investigations and I need something to hold me over until Last Window comes out.


I stopped online reviews after gamespot gave Glory of Heracles a 6.5


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Apr 20, 2010)

Doesnt work on Acekard Akaio 1.6 r2, save still corrupts


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 20, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ace attorney came out what like 2 months ago? and pokemon psh that games blows lol


----------



## WildWon (Apr 20, 2010)

blainy said:
			
		

> is this in the wild yet?? the usual suspects don't seem to have it...



Nope. I'm not a fan of inserting anything into myself.

A-HAH!

Carry on...


----------



## prowler (Apr 20, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> blainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No seriously, what's all the hype for? -looking at the reading this topic list.

What kind of game is it?


----------



## Fabis94 (Apr 20, 2010)

What is this game about?


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Apr 20, 2010)

Beware of Your Past… Tap through the suspense in Again DS, an interactive crime novel from the makers of “Hotel Dusk”, only on the Nintendo DS. Follow the clues as FBI agent Jonathan Weaver, using Past Vision powers and navigate through factitious adaptation of an early 90’s crime-ridden New Jersey. Nineteen years after the first Providence Murder Cases, your goal is to track down the assailants, using evidence found along the way. As the only survivor of his family’s murder, Weaver has been pursuing numerous unanswered questions in his unwavering search for the killer realizing just how the past can come back to kill you.


----------



## plasmatron (Apr 20, 2010)

Really suprised. Seems I have to dust off my DS :-) Must be 6 months ago thad I`ve used my DS the last time.
And I totaly adore HOTEL DUSK.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 20, 2010)

This game got a lack luster review.


----------



## deathking (Apr 20, 2010)

its a edgeworth type game where you get to see the crime scene in the past
and then compare it to the present for clues - hence the title again
for example
a shower scene and blood in a bath in the past
shows as a clean bathroom in the current


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 20, 2010)

For those that can't use a simple search engine:


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 20, 2010)

omg YES!


----------



## Shinintendo (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone tried Rudolph's Universal Child's Play patch on it? (not sure if it's suppose to help with the saves though)


----------



## Icealote (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm yeah it doesn't save when you change things in the options.
The games got a similar feel to Hotel Dusk but its more mature in a sense.
I find it slightly creepy (maybe because I'm testing it at night o.O)


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 20, 2010)

It's not the sequel to hotel dusk but the AP at this point still keeps you from saving the game.


----------



## Evilpunk (Apr 20, 2010)

On M3DSREAL there is no sound!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hope this will get fixed soon!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 20, 2010)

Shinintendo said:
			
		

> Finally, hopefully it's good.



My summation/prediction:

1. Can't wait for this game!
2. Where's the game?
3. Damn, the game came out two weeks ago, where the hell is the dump!?
4. Woot! It's finally dumped.
5. Damn, it won't work on my card.
6. Still no fix?
7. Meh...it ain't that great. Moving on.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 20, 2010)

I tried it on the latest firmware of:

Acekard2i
CycloDS
and woodr4 on my m3simplyds

All had saving issues, all played it fine however the graphics in the game seemed pretty slow.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 20, 2010)

After all that talking for it to say save file is corrupt. That just sucks.


----------



## eyeball226 (Apr 20, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> its a *edgeworth* type game where you get to see the crime scene in the past
> and then compare it to the present for clues - hence the title again



Hehe, you call adventure games/visual novels _Edgeworth games_?

I'm looking forward to being able to play this. I'm going to buy it, if/when it comes out in Europe.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 20, 2010)

Aw damn.. doesnt work on RC2.
Now all the noobs will bug Norrmatt again


----------



## kalmis (Apr 20, 2010)

Quick look from Giantbomb

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-again/17-2346/


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, awesome, I forgot this was getting an English release. I'll give it a try, I couldn't be arsed to try the J version because of the many kanji.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 20, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> After all that talking for it to say save file is corrupt. That just sucks.


I totally agree - 5-10mins of 'gameplay/tutorial' before you even get a chance to 'Save' (even if it doesn't work on Acekard)

I've tried all DMA modes (red/green/blue) & still 'corrupt sav' - but having to play at least 5min just to find out..... It's sooo FRUSTRATING !!!!


----------



## kesadisan (Apr 20, 2010)

you can always try it faster if it's corrupt or not by just getting to option menu
if it's corrupted, it says itself on option "SAVE DATA CORRUPTED"
saving more than 5 min


----------



## Chanser (Apr 20, 2010)

The last game from CING.


----------



## Social0 (Apr 20, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> The last game from CING.



had to turn that off after 10 seconds, what a horrible intro


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 20, 2010)

took a picture of this at best buy before it was dumped here...

CHECK OUT THE PRICE!!! XD


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 20, 2010)

You sure it wasn't a typo on the labeler and it is not $999.99?


----------



## T-hug (Apr 20, 2010)

Again_CRACKED_USA_NDS-SUXXORS ?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Apr 20, 2010)

and here the trailer

damn, am waiting for real challenging games, hotel dusk was really boring:.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 20, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> The last game from CING.


this video owns bones


----------



## Shinintendo (Apr 20, 2010)

If hotel dusk wasn't for you, this game most likely won't be for you as well.
They are very alike....a lot to read with awesome characters background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This game is more fun and relaxing than challenging.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well from what I got out of it I liked.


----------



## alidsl (Apr 20, 2010)

Is that English people downloading games,

on topic: looks Ok but I'm not very fond of the genre


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 20, 2010)

Video Review:

http://www.wiinintendo.net/2010/04/08/ds-again-video-review/


----------



## evening (Apr 20, 2010)

There is a patched version out that saves on my R4 SDHC.Yay!


----------



## basher11 (Apr 20, 2010)

evening said:
			
		

> There is a patched version out that saves on my R4 SDHC.Yay!



care to share the patch or....



Spoiler



liar


----------



## evening (Apr 20, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> evening said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The rom itself is patched so I don't think I can share the file. I found it on a site I use infrequently so it should be up on the normal sites soon. Suxs, I know.

Edited because I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## Kokorazashi (Apr 20, 2010)

Not Again!

Ba-dum-tish.


----------



## damon666 (Apr 20, 2010)

SUXXORS cracked another major UNRACKED title , thanks for another one SXS .

I also enjoyed the oldskool cracktro, like in good ol times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




works on AKAIO 1.6 RC2

peace


----------



## basher11 (Apr 20, 2010)

damon666 said:
			
		

> SUXXORS cracked another major UNRACKED title , thanks for another one SXS .
> 
> I also enjoyed the oldskool cracktro, like in good ol times
> 
> ...



cant find the patch


----------



## Popin (Apr 20, 2010)

Finally! I know this got a lot of bad reviews, but I'm still excited to play it.


----------



## Shinintendo (Apr 20, 2010)

people wrote: Again_CRACKED_USA_NDS-SUXXORS
Now look it up, can't post links :X


----------



## damon666 (Apr 20, 2010)

dude its a pre-cracked rom , no stand alone patch . happy hunting


----------



## Goli (Apr 20, 2010)

Woohoo!
I think I found it!
I looked up what Shinintendo said.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I had to register to some German forum, but I think I've got it.


----------



## Clongetty (Apr 20, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Well I had to register to some German forum, but I think I've got it.



Haha we landed on the same place


----------



## basher11 (Apr 20, 2010)

Clongetty said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same.


----------



## Shinintendo (Apr 20, 2010)

eww I saw the site but I hate register -____-


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 20, 2010)

Clongetty said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, the download is soo slow though, mine is going at 50 kbps. So damn slooow.

I am soo glad google chrome has auto translate.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't have to register at all.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 20, 2010)

For those who've already gotten the patched version, does it work on the Wood R4 firmware? I'm still looking for it at the moment but hopefully someone here can save me some time.


----------



## Goli (Apr 20, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Clongetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Good thing I have an email for unwanted registrations.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 20, 2010)

golio514 said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing you don't even have to register.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 20, 2010)

golio514 said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never check my emails anyway I have 1024 unopened emails, I think I might delete them.


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 20, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Clongetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. I posted that link onto another very popular romsite's forum, so hopefully we'll have it archived on their site soon.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 20, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see it


----------



## Goli (Apr 20, 2010)

I can confirm the cracked version works on M3 Real with the latest Sakura FW.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 20, 2010)

Seems to work on AK2i AKAIO 1.6 RC2.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 20, 2010)

Topic about the cracked version here

Thanks


----------



## TestedInVN (Apr 20, 2010)

Cracked game saved successful on original R4 with firmware 1.18.


----------



## devilworld (Apr 20, 2010)

works on wood 1.04, no patched needed, though not sure about when into the game by alot of time
only just realised this is the sequel to that room 315 game right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 20, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> works on wood 1.04, no patched needed, though not sure about when into the game by alot of time
> only just realised this is the sequel to that room 315 game right
> 
> 
> ...


If you mean Hotel Dusk: Room 215, then no, it's not. It's not a sequel to anything. The similarity in the hotel room number is just a coincidence. But it is developed by the same people.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 20, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> works on wood 1.04, no patched needed, though not sure about when into the game by alot of time
> only just realised this is the sequel to that room 315 game right
> 
> 
> ...



have you tried saving? XD


----------



## devilworld (Apr 20, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> devilworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers dude, was about to think i needed to play hotel dusk first XD
thank god its a no


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2010)

Reviews are pretty bad, doesn't look all that good.

The genre doesn't really appeal to me anyway.


----------



## ibis_87 (Apr 20, 2010)

Again_CRACKED_USA_NDS-SUXXORS 

This very version. It exists, it's 118 Mb unpacked, and it's the patched version people are talking about. It works really well on the Acekard 2i AKAIO 1.6 RC 2. Saves and loads just fine.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah... it's cracked.... but it has that *STUPID* annoying splash screen.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 21, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> yeah... it's cracked.... but it has that *STUPID* annoying splash screen.



At least it's skippable. Anyway, where does the scene release normally freeze? I just barely booted up the cracked version on Wood 1.05 and haven't encountered anything wrong yet.


----------



## NDStemp (Apr 21, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> yeah... it's cracked.... but it has that *STUPID* annoying splash screen.



If you don't like it, why don't you go buy it? ;3


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe someone does own it but wants to play it on their flashcart?


----------



## eponie (Apr 21, 2010)

I look forward to this one, although the reviews are not as good as hotel dusk. What I really really expecting is last window. Wonder if there will ever be an english release since cing filed bankrupt.....


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 21, 2010)

eponie said:
			
		

> I look forward to this one, although the reviews are not as good as hotel dusk. What I really really expecting is last window. Wonder if there will ever be an english release since cing filed bankrupt.....



If there isn't I'm sure someone will translate it. No one wants to start just in case, most likely.


----------



## Popin (Apr 21, 2010)

The cracked version still freezes for the dslinker, after you get to the bathroom scene.


----------



## Clongetty (Apr 21, 2010)

cracked version doesn't work for me. Cyclo firmware B.0. white screens after the cracktro.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 21, 2010)

Works on my acekard2i. Looks nice (on my dsi xl) and runs better than the uncracked did on my m3simply w/ woodr4 1.05 (on a ds fat)


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 21, 2010)

The cracked version still has a hard time hitting the pages. Lots of 404 around... rofl...


----------



## GreenBanana (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the deal with these save data problems that've been affecting every worthwhile release since the latest Pokkeymons?

*Posts merged*



			
				NDStemp said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > yeah... it's cracked.... but it has that *STUPID*





			
				NDStemp said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incorrect response.  

Also, there's no cracked version yet.  Wait a moment.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 21, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> What's the deal with these save data problems that've been affecting every worthwhile release since the latest Pokkeymons?
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...



yeah there is XD


----------



## GreenBanana (Apr 21, 2010)

I would rather play the version whose saving does not work than play a version with some prepubescent memenerd's splash screen graffitoing the data.


----------



## VenomTSH (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, even pirates are picky lately.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 21, 2010)

It's akin to a cracktro only this time you're forced to watch the cracktro.


----------



## devilworld (Apr 21, 2010)

just got a save corrupted screen :/
i think ill leave this one for now, back to the neo geo emu and finding a good megadrive emu


----------



## KamiKazeKenji (Apr 21, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> kernelPANIC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Gamespot is nothing but bullshit. IGN is leagues better.


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope it is nice.


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 21, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> I would rather play the version whose saving does not work than play a version with some prepubescent memenerd's splash screen graffitoing the data.


Yes, because you're entitled to a completely free, 100% working copy of every DS game.

Wait...


----------



## hugoperozo (Apr 21, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> ^^ndsrelease-6122^^


hello im bored


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2010)

might just have to skip this game...hasnt been a good DS game in ages but i dont mind ive only been playing one ds game soul silver!!!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 21, 2010)

Has there been any comments on how this game is and not about how it's not working? Just wonderin'


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 21, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Has there been any comments on how this game is and not about how it's not working? Just wonderin'


There were a few links to other sites' reviews of this game (mostly negative), but if none of us here can play it, then we can't comment on how this game is.


----------



## Pablo DS (Apr 21, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Topic about the cracked version here
> 
> Thanks



The link is broken!!
Please Post a new link for us!
Thanks


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay. So my initial impressions:


Spoiler



1. The feeling is very similar to Hotel Dusk. You even begin at this other hotel. With some 19 year old murder case or w/e. The art isn't the same though. It looks more real than sketched, but still has that same paperflashyness (I don't know what to call that kind of animation -.-).
2. The dialogue is kind of annoying when it's alot between two people. It's kind of slow because it like switches back and forth between their pictures.
3. There's an interesting twist to this game. The screen is like split up into two screens. Both of the same view, but possibly a bit different due to time? Still trying to mess around with this as it is kind of confusing at first. Now I understand why this is called Again! It's kind of an interesting hook though. It DOES want to make me play more because I'm curious what happened/what will happen.
4. The cutscenes are funny :X Just kidding. Only because it looks like its real people acting. Like filmed -.- 
5. I don't know if it's just me, but moving around seems a bit laggish? Or more like slow and not very efficient.
6. This isn't as free-exploring as Hotel Dusk. More like dictated by a lot of dialogue and then you get to investigate the crime scene. Kind of like PW..



I'm going to play this a bit more before I make a final judgment. But initial impressions seem pretty decent for a mystery. It does give a lot of the Hotel Dusk-y feeling. For all your whiny pirates out there, I'd suggest giving it a go before complaining about the flash screen. Suck it up.


----------



## cewlout (Apr 21, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> yeah... it's cracked.... but it has that *STUPID* annoying splash screen.



It is called "*Cracktro*". Splash screen wtf? - *Buy* the game if you don't like "splash screens".


----------



## impizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

This game got a bad score on IGN. Not worth getting in my opinion.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 21, 2010)

Even for free? Wow...

also lol you take paid reviews seriously


----------



## impizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

Gvaz said:
			
		

> Even for free? Wow...
> 
> also lol you take paid reviews seriously



Free still takes up space doesnt it? Also, I trust reviews when they are usually worth reading. Im obviously not the only one who looks at them if IGN is still in business.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 21, 2010)

So, it takes like 2 minutes to download and I have an 8gb microsd and I have like 2.5tb of space and I need to get more. Space isn't really an issue with me, nor is download speed.

I don't trust reviews mostly because they're wrong often, either giving good scores to bad games (halo and the like) and bad scores to good games.

The only way I'll believe it is by trying it out myself.

I don't need a review to tell me if something sucks, I look it up myself and if i think it looks cool then I'll play it and make my own decision.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

To each his own.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gvaz said:
			
		

> So, it takes like 2 minutes to download and I have an 8gb microsd and I have like 2.5tb of space and I need to get more. Space isn't really an issue with me, nor is download speed.
> 
> I don't trust reviews mostly because they're wrong often, either giving good scores to bad games (halo and the like) and bad scores to good games.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you, but as someone who hates first-person shooters, but likes Halo 1, I wish you wouldn't use Halo as an example of a 'bad game'. I see that all the time and it's like, I know Halo is popular, but that doesn't make it terrible.

But yeah, IGN has had enough unforgivable reviews that there's little reason to read their half-assed garbage.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, I don't really care if you like X game or not, I was just using it as a placeholder for a subjectively bad game.

It's just kind of stupid really to trust game reviewers who get paid for them, especially when some of them get paid "extra" to make sure they don't give a game too much flak. That's not right, and trusting those kind of people just makes you seem kinda like a sheep and uninformed.

Make your own decisions instead of people making them for you. That's all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2010)

KamiKazeKenji said:
			
		

> Lol, Gamespot is nothing but bullshit. IGN is leagues better.



I seriously hope you're joking. IGN gave Glory of Heracles a 6/10. IGN is like one of the shittiest online review sites out there. Most of their reviews are pure bullshit. They're scores are only as high as your wallet is big.

And rating games in the view of a pirate is stupid, because in the end anything you're getting is still a bargain. It's free. You can delete it and redownload it whenever. When I review, I do it as a consumer, not a pirate. You have to take into account the whole "bang for your bargain" and other facts, such as not having massive quantities of games available at any time.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyways this is all a bit of a derail, I guess on my part.

Has anyone been playing the game much at all? I can't because of the amount of work due this week, but eh.


----------



## ramboo (Apr 22, 2010)

download the patched version from suxxors it works nice on akaio rc2


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Never player Hotel Dusk, but since Ace Attorney serie, I really like investigation games. I'll try this one.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't think you can totally discount reviews, they can give you information about flaws in a game and then you can decide if those flaws would ruin the game for you.  In this case the reviewer says that some of the puzzles are unintitive and gives examples so you can decide if he's right or if it's just that they're unintuitive to him and you'd find them OK.  From that, if you think "Nope, I couldn't be bothered with such ambiguous puzzles" then it's fair enough to spend your valuble time on getting into a different game rather than playing this one for 3 hours then giving up.


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, let's give a little review. I've not finished it yet and am only at case number 3 (if you want to call it that way) but I think I can already give some statements about the game itself. So let's get started.

*Overview*
You are an FBI agent with a particular ability with your mind set on soling a serial killer case from 19 years ago which went unresolved because a murder happened which resembles the first one 19 years ago like the fist on the eye. Your special ability is nothing else but seeing a past version of your current view if you are in a location where it makes sense. While the starting premise is nice the game quickly shows a lot of logic holes and other problems. You are a sort of copy-cat of Mulder from "the x files" which is by itself a bad way to get a game started. While the developers try to shape the characters and give them depth they only achieve it half-way. This game is compared often to Hotel Dusk which is a reasonable comparison. Hotel Dusk had though much deeper characters (and especially more believable ones) than this game has. Your partner is really just a side-kick which annoys you even if the developers did not intend her to be like that. In Jake Hunter you could play the side characters while here she's just he "we are here, you going alone?" type of character. Granted she's supposed to be a newcomer at the forces but she's too cut-board like. In general though the characters are bearable but there had been better character design.

*Gameplay*
The game plays like a book. You follow the story but interactivity is nearly zero. At all times your side-kick is telling you what to do next which takes away even the slightest detective sense which this game might have had. I never felt so squeezed into a linear story where you can not even blink left and right like in this game. Interactivity only exists in the vision mode where you try to figure out what happened in the past. You do this by probing locations of interest. Some say "where something is different" but that's actually wrong and brings you to one of the most annoying ideas in the game: game over in 4 tries. It's sort of like Phoenix Wright. Probe the wrong location and you get a penalty. Drain the meter and you have to restart. While at the beginning this is not of any problem later on it turns into a nuisance since logic holes and the very rigid trigger-system cause you to restart like 5 times in the worst case until you happen to probe the right trigger. Afterwards its simple in retrospect but that's the big challenge and danger in such games a developer faces that he knows the situation "after" it has been solved often missing the logic holes that can drive players nuts until they figured out what you want from them. This is though not that bad. You do not have to load saves or anything like that. Just skip through the game-over sequence and hit "retry" to start out with full HP where you left of. Raises the question why this HP system has been put in the game to begin with if the only penalty is to waste 10 seconds and then you can start probing again. They should have dropped it altogether as it adds nothing at all. So back to the probing. Once you probe a place you get a hint on what is wrong in the past. This is where the difference comes into play (which also means not everything which is different actually triggers something). You have to recreate the past in the present. Doing so a flashback or "vision" is triggered which looks like a broken night-vision mode playing back a small sequence of the crime. Once you unlocked all visions to be found in the room you can start to trace them as the game calls it. For this you have to tap the sequences in the order they happened. Hitting the wrong on does not any harm. Once you have put order into the visions the fuzzy characters turn real and you see the victim as well as the culprit. That's when one case is solved and you move on to the next. You have to return more than once to the crime scene and playing your trade since the game notoriously requires you to talk to trigger the next steps even if you figured it out a long time back. I for example knew the code for a safe from the time an NPC said the important line but I could not enter it into the safe until I talked to every unimportant character (and getting an "I have no idea") eventually triggering with this a main NPC telling me the code I already knew. But that's a typical disease with this kind of games so it can not be fully held as a negative point against this game in particular. Otherwise what goes for the gameplay it's rather dull especially compared to the likes like Hotel Dusk, Phoenix Wright or Jake Hunter.

*Controls*
Put simply, then can be damn annoying. Taping the menu works well, not problems there. Often though you have to scroll in lists which get especially larger the trickier a case gets. You can scroll by dragging the scroll knob or by hitting the arrow buttons. Scrolling is a game by itself since the game often fails to properly recognize you dragging. Furthermore hitting the right location on the scroll bar is nigh impossible. So you end up using the arrow keys most of the time. While the menu in general works acceptable the movement in the vision mode is a nuisance. You use the stylus to look around and the buttons (i'm lefty) to move forward as well as looking around. The system is simply put broken beyond funny. Looking around with the stylus is a chore to accomplish. You can only rotate a small amount (45 degrees roughly) before you hit the edge of the screen and you have to restart. Unfortunately this often causes a tap and you start to look at some object you had no interest in. Taping on objects gives you a small information dialog if you are close enough. Often you get told that you are too far away to investigate. Then you have to move like an over-encumbered knight in a heavy armor through the room to the place you are looking for. Side stepping does not exist unless I missed it which would be really helpful to get around those tables which attract you and hook you like magnets. Probing is done by tapping and keeping the stylus pressed on an object. All in all the controls are simple although unresponsive. Rotating should be a lot faster to avoid scrubbing all over the screen multiple times to face where you want.

*Graphics*
The game orients itself on Hotel Dusk in that it uses a similar cartoon type line effect. In contrary to Hotel Dusk though real actors have been filmed and converted into the cartoon style. A sort of rotoscoping. The effect is though not so great although the idea itself is interesting. One problem is the thick white border around the characters like is used to mark dead bodies on a crime scene. A thin black border would have been a lot better. Also the acting of the actors is often rather embarrassing. What made Hotel Dusk great has been the hand drawn characters with the cartoon line effect. They should have used the same. While not looking too good it's acceptable though. I've seen a lot worse than that. Backgrounds are in general okay. They don't blow you away but they are also not ugly.

*Sound / Music*
Sound and music in the game is not too memorable. There are a few tunes played and some sound effects. So in general it's repeating quickly but the music at not annoying or irritating while doing so. Other games have a larger range of music which goes on your nerves soon so you want to turn off the speakers. Here this is not the case.

*Story*
Usually I don't use a special story category but in a game like this it makes sense. The story is not too demanding. I figured out what's going on after the first murderer got revealed while your character is clueless until after the second case. In fact the story is so easy you figure out stuff ahead and then you run around trying to figure out which unimportant person to talk to to trigger what you already know. Logic holes are also part of the show. Especially irritating is why your main character uses the ability only on past crime scene instead of the current ones to prevent further murders. This gives the game a rather artificial touch which is a bummer as the story itself has a bunch of twists so far and is interesting.

*Overall*
"Gimme a rundown". This line is what your main character loves to utter so your call is my word. If you played Hotel Dusk, Phoenix Wright, Jake Hunter or similar games and you like them you can not do much wrong with this game. Controls and occasional logic holes or trigger-hunting is annoying but the story forgives these short comings. I don't like number scales so let's say the game does not play in the upper league like Hotel Dusk or Phoenix Wright but it's still a good ride if you want to bridge the time until something else comes around. I don't think I would buy the game to play it if I could not get it otherwise so this should give an impression on how good or bad the game is. So overall it's solid but nothing which drops your jaw or causes you to play it again.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KamiKazeKenji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all honesty both Gamespot and IGN are crap. Gamespot is way too picky and harsh when it comes down to reviews and IGN only reviews based off how much you pay them, I never trust online reviews anymore, I trust my own gut feelings now


----------



## Klarkykat (Apr 22, 2010)

Gamespot are the same as IGN really. Look at their 'review' for smash bros. brawl.

It's not so much a review as a long advertisement.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 6, 2011)

So I finished this game and don't agree with the bad reviews. I would at least score this game with 8/10.

By the way, I'm bumping this thread because of this: http://gbatemp.net/t300254-finished-again-...-where-is-danny


----------

